# 띄워드릴게요



## vientito

Here is the very typical way the station DJ announce before delivering

an example: 바하의 G선상의 아리아 띄워드릴게요

띄우다 comes from 뜨다  while 뜨다 has many meanings.  One of which is associated with our eyes and ears.  귀 뜨다 is to hear (to open up the ears).   However, there is another meaning for 띄우다.  기분을 띄워 주다  means to cheer someone up (literally to float or to raise their mood).  뜨다 has thus meaning to rise up.  Like the sunrise.  So its active counterpart 띄우다 would be to send off / to launch/ to elevate.

I incline to believe when the DJ says that he means to send off a piece to us and has nothing to do with us pricking up our ears.  Am I correct in this?


----------



## kenjoluma

Yes, you're right.
띄우다 means 'to float something'. cf) 배를 강에 띄우다. (To float a boat on a river)
Think of a radiowave as a stream. And you 'float' music on that 'stream'.

In that sense 띄우다 can be used to put music/video on radio/TV.


----------



## 조금만

I think the closest anglophone counterpart in DJ-speak is "Coming your way now is [the latest hit by....]"

With verbs conveying fundamental sorts of movement that tend to be pinned down in various more differentiated ways in English according to context, it's often hard to settle on one of those multiple English equivalents to express what the basic meaning of such a Korean word "is" from an English-speaking perspective. [This happens both ways of course. For example, think of how many differentiated (and largely non-interchangeable) Korean verbs there are for "wearing" or "putting on" something, or for "playing" a musical instrument]. 

The basic semantic pattern expressed by 띄우다 would seem to be that one starts by having some tangible object in one's grasp or possession, which one then releases into or on to some sort of medium in where it can freely move away and head for somewhere else. So it can  be used to "fly" a kite, "float" a vessel (from a toy boat to an ocean liner) or "send" a letter. My personal guess would be that it's likely to be from this latter usage that the notion of "dispatching" a piece of music to the listeners over the airwaves is most likely to derive, but it's impossible to say with any certainty. 

While we're in this area of lexis, although "launch" in the sense of "set afloat on water" is indeed 띄우다, the initial "launch" of a large newly-built sea-going vessel, usually with an accompanying ceremony, is 진수 (進水) with 진수하다 as the verb.

That word was firmly imprinted on my mind a couple of years ago in a screenshot I've preserved in my collection of subtitling gaffes. 

The heiress to a shipping line is arguing in English with a Scottish maritime safety inspector over the sea-worthiness of a new vessel. The inspector has his back to the camera in this shot. (The TV station's translator has put the translated Korean captions into banmal because the two speakers were once classmates at the same marine engineering college, which is why, in Korean fashion, she's expecting him to do her a favour at the expense of his professional duty). He rejects her pleas to turn a blind eye to welding defects, and speaks the line concerned before turning on his heel and walking away. What he says in English on the soundtrack is correctly translated in the Korean subtitle the broadcaster provided for their home audience. But subbers are often young Korean-Americans, some of whom can't read Hangeul and prefer to trust their ears rather than follow what it says on screen. Hence the somewhat different sentiment and motivation conveyed in the English subtitle.


----------



## vientito

Thank you all for the help.


----------



## 경상남도로 오이소

(음악을) "띄워 드릴게요"라는 말은 오직 라디오에서만 들을 수 있는 말이지요. 

라디오 DJ중에서도 젊은 세대들이 많이 쓰는 말이고, 베테랑 DJ (이종환, 배철수 등등)은 "띄워드릴게요"라고 말하는 것을 들어본 적은 없어요. 근데 제가 만약에 라디오 진행하더라도 그런 표현은 안 쓸것같아요. "띄워드릴게요"라는 말 들을때마다 좀 오글거리더라고요. hahaha


----------

